
Show HN: Takeaways from Nonfiction Books - alollou
https://sipreads.com/
======
basilesamel
Co-maker here, ask us anything :)

~~~
graylien
how do you choose the books?

~~~
alollou
Till this point we were choosing based on our interests. What we like to read
naturally. But now we have many suggestions from people!

